# 19 weeks pregnant - loose stools (sorry tmi)



## McHoody (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
I am just over 19 weeks pregnant and since early pregnancy I have had loose stools (sorry TMI) - is this normal? I have heard you get constipation rather than loose stools so I am a bit worried. I only go once in the morning before I was pregnant I used to go only about 3 times a week! Sorry for more TMI - now you all know my bowel movements!!! 
Also, I have only had a few pregnancy symptoms (sore boobs, tired, growing pains in tummy - but that is it). Again this is worrying me! 
Anyone else going through the same? Should I be worried?
Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi McHoody

Sorry for the delay. Hormones can affect everyone differently. I wouldn't be concerned unless its diarrhoea. If it is the see your gp. 

If just looser than before then I wouldn't worry 

Kaz xxx


----------



## McHoody (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

